# Wie installiere ich WoW 2 mal..



## Valkum (15. Januar 2007)

Tutorial zum erstellen eines 2 . World of WarCraft unter Win XP 

Vor dem anwenden ganz durchlesen.
Ich übernehme keine Haftung für Fehler eurerseits.

1.Gehe auf Start ->Ausführen.
2.Gebe „Regedit“ ohne die „“ ein.
3.Suche unter „HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE“ -> „SOFTWARE“ nach „Blizzard Entertainment“
4.Dort den Ordner „World of Warcraft“ einfach löschen oder umbennen. (Zwischen durch kein WoW starten da die Datei dann wieder erstellt wird.)
5.Nun die WoW CD einlegen und installieren
Achtung WICHTIG!
In einem anders bezeichneten Ordner installieren, ausserdem musst du vorher auf dem Desktop die Verknüpfung ändern.
Also WoW alt oder so..

Have fun.....Valkum​


----------



## Fabianpro (15. Januar 2007)

Geht  doch auch einfach, einmal installieren und den Ordner unter C:\Programme\World of Warcraft\ kopieren und an beliebiger Stelle einfügen. Für bestimmte Programme (Xfire, etc..) kann man dann den Pfad zu "World of Warcraft" angeben.

So klappte es immer wunderbar bei mir  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

